# Need electrical wizard for help ! ! !



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

I need some help with harness wiring. I have tried to decipher the Bentley schematic drawings, but seem to have ‘missed the boat’ when it comes to understanding how to interpret them.
I have a 1981 rabbit diesel that is ready to have its dash re-installed. The various plugs of the dash harness were not labeled; my bad; and now want to reconnect everything, and figure out what all the ‘unconnected’ plugs are for.
I have labeled pictures with what I think I figured out, or did in fact figure out ; namely the heater plugs for an a/c heater unit, which is now going to be a non a/c unit. 
I recognize the wiring needs to be converted for the ‘new’ heater. 
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can advise. 
harness laid out for reference:









What is this plug section for? Radio or what ? ? ?








Wiring details, etc.








I have 2-3 other areas of need, but will post the first question; which is for the wiring and plug above. 
It is immediately, in the harness, just past the branch for the instrument cluster.
From its position in the harness, where the radio would be, I ‘think’ it’s for that usage; just need clarification. No radio was in the vehicle when I bought it.
Thanks. Will save the other sections to post later.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (doonboggle)*

That connector, if I'm not mistaking, it's for your rear windshield defroster, the one for the radio looks different, my best advise is to try all the switches that you have, without connecting anything to a ground nor a current, those connectors only plug into their right switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (NAVI51)*

Thanks Navi for that. Had several responses indicating the same. Sure wish I could see an image of what the radio plug looks like. My harness does not have it ... and with the ones I find for sale, none also have it. Seems odd that VW put that in there since there is no rear defrost on a pickup ... over say a more popular radio plug.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (doonboggle)*

I have one that has the defroster and radio connector but it's off an 82, let me look at it and if it's useless to me, since I will be using MK2 wiring but a cabby dash, you can have it


----------



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (NAVI51)*

WONDERFUL ! ! ! THANK YOU VERY MUCH ! ! It 'should' work OK since only one year difference. Already have some 82 stuff I've got pending to install. In fact, just today was working on 82 heater to replace the kaput a/c system that was there. Just let me know and will send some $$ if needed.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (doonboggle)*

Yeah no problem man, let me check if I will need it during this comming week or at least I will take a closer look at it and make a diagram so you can figure out your current harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doonboggle (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (NAVI51)*

Touching base for update if any.
doon


----------



## westernme963 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Need electrical wizard for help ! ! ! (doonboggle)*

the one i believe is for the defroster switch. the 2 wire connector with a bulb on the end is for the cigar lighter light, and i believe the two single wires go to the cigar lighter as well








and if you really need some help i have and 81 rabbit diesel out in my parking lot, with my dash pulled apart because im in a turbo/ full restoration project, id be happier than heck to go out and take some pics for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by westernme963 at 4:58 PM 3-29-2010_


----------

